# Anyone used alpharooms.com?



## mystry4all (19 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if alpharooms.com is trustable website? Did anyone use it for their hotel bookings?

I am asking this because i wanted to book a hotel and the prices where unbelievable. It was something like 169euro for double bedroom in a 3/4 star hotel in temple bar and tallaght. For about 4 nights. 

Is someone used that website then i would like to know the experiences of you.


----------



## gipimann (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

Yes have used it and found it fine.  There's a thread about it on askaboutmoney, if I remember it's all positive reviews from the aam-ers!


----------



## Concert (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

We use them all the time for hotels and apartments all over world and have got brilliant discounts on top hotels, they are extremely reliable.  Have also used a company called Booking.com and found them excellent as well.


----------



## rosemartin (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

i used them for last holiday in sept and everything was as booked,also booked a transfer through them, will definetly use them again


----------



## tigra (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

I use them a lot and have never found a problem. There prices are usually best.


----------



## mystry4all (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

Thanks to all of you.......So it means it's a good website...I will also give a try to it...


----------



## SlurrySlump (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

Double check prices on www.hotelscomparison.com


----------



## mystry4all (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

are they irish websites?


----------



## MCMCDERMOTT (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

Hello I have used [broken link removed] on many occasions and always paid online with no difficulties (they also take LASER online) Prices and Customer Service etc second to none. Give them a try and no I am not on commission (wish I was!!!!)


----------



## Leo (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Someone used alpharooms.com?*

Please post in the correct forum.


----------

